# Creating an Incline



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

All, I want to add a 2% incline/decline to my layout, the base is 1/2" plywood on Mianne frame work.

What or how would you suggest I create the incline? I am thinking it would be difficult to cut foam board and keep a smooth finish. Looking for help.

I just read about Woodland Scenic incline starters, and that seems like the easiest way to do this. I should have mentioned this section of track is already installed, but I want a small incline/decline in it. I want to go up 1" and run there for a foot or two, and then back down to zero. 

Thank you,

Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

There are many ways to do this. Since your track is already installed on a layout over I assume, plywood I think the Woodland Scenic kits are a good choice. Plus if you do not like it they are simple to undo. The biggest problem I encounter with Gilbert sectional track and inclines is creating the vertical easement so the cowcatchers do not rub on the track. The track wants to bend at the rail joiners, not in the middle of the track sections. My best results were obtained by using GarGraves flex track for the grade and transitions, it was easy to bend in vertical easements with the continuous lighter gauge rail.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Tom,
Thank you for the reply. I have ripped out the 10 foot section, added 4 feet of incline, 4 feet of decline, and 2 feet of track that is elevated 1 inch.

Slightly above a 2% grade but I think it will be fine. Waiting for the joint cement I put on it to dry, so I can sand it and get it painted. Then I can put the track back down.

Here are a couple of photo's of the progress.

Thanks for looking,
Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It is looking good. None of your engines will have an issue with that grade.


----------

